# IFSJKD Who are you?



## Aikia (Sep 27, 2004)

IFAJKD,
I have read several threads where you have gone out of your way to refer to me in a disrepectful manner. I attempted to reply to a thread regarding OJKD/JKDC in which you found it necessary to involve my name. The topic was locked. The site manager advised me to start a new thread. So, tell me how you concluded that I was a threat to you. Have you ever met me or worked with me?  I have now posted information on the forum. I sent you a personal e-mail but you have not responded. IFYJKD who are you?
Jerry Beasley,Ed.D.



Black Belt Magazine Hall Of Fame Members include:
Bruce Lee 1972
Dan Inosanto 1977
Joe Lewis 1986
Dr. Daniel Lee 1988
Richard Bustillo 1989
Dr. Jerry Beasley 2000


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2004)

Dr. Beasley, if you investigate IFAJKD's public profile, you will note that this particular member hasn't posted here since January 15th of 2004.  This indicates to me that they are no longer active on Martial Talk.  It is entirely possible that this member has a new e-mail address as well.


----------



## Aikia (Sep 27, 2004)

Flatlander,
Thanks for the response. I checked his bio page. I have only recently entered forums. I am supprised that someone like IFSJKD can log in and  make disrespectful remarks about a person he does not know. If  
he is afraid to provide his name and location he  has no right to be critical. I am sure I could clear up any misinformation that  he has.  
JB


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2004)

I apologise to you sir, for this having happenned.  The fact is though, making derogatory comments about someone who is not here to defend themselves is generally considered to be bad form for obvious reasons.  Apparently this particular member was unconcerned with good manners and decorum.  Regardless, you are here now, and able to counter any statements you see as being inaccurate.  He, however, is not.


Respectfully, 

Dan Bowman


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll say this--for me, *IFAJKD*'s contributions are very much missed.

I got to work out with him once. Nice guy.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

He was a nice guy...kind enough to send me some of his curriculum, free of charge.  The last time I corresponded with him, he seemed to be getting pretty busy, professionaly.  Hopefully, that's all that's keeping him from MT.

Cthulhu


----------



## jukado1 (Nov 18, 2005)

​*From arnisador.*


*Re: IFSJKD Who are you?* 
""I'll say this--for me, *IFAJKD*'s contributions are very much missed.""



Arnisador: If you miss IFAJKD's post's, just do what he did, Make things up.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

I've met him in person and chatted with him on the phone and via PM. I see it differently.

He gave a great explanation of "bladed motion" here once that I still quote from.


----------



## jukado1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Arnisador:  When I first discovered this board , the first thread I found was titled, "best scams".  And in this thread "cthulha" and "IFAJKD" were tearing down a former instructor of mine, Joe Lewis, And your friend and all around good guy IFAJKD, was with his great knowledge claiming that Joe had only worked out and trained with Bruce Lee about 5 or 6 times, THAT IS COW DROPPINGS, I was training with Joe during that period, Joe trained once a week with Bruce for over 1 1/2 years, as long as both were in town and did not have anything else scheduled, And from Joe's end this was a priority, SO for IFAJKD to say what he did, means ether he is a liar or just ignorant.  If you think what he has to offer is of value, thats your choice, but for me, I would have doubts about his knowledge or honesty.
While I have never met Mr. Beasly, It seems that he has a record of accomplishments in martial arts,  Which is more then we can say about ether, IFAJKD, or cthulha.

Here is IFAJKD's post.
"ok...I'm not lurking ANYMORE....Beasly moves like a wounded albatras (sp?) He likes to pose as he moves to try to look like bruce and he straight blasts like a ......kitten?????? Joe does well for a kickboxer and has one hell of a history with that but JKD I don't think so. John Little had told me from Bruce's own notes that he had met with Joe...I can't remember but it was something like 4 times...I don't know and at least two of those were dinner. Though Bruce did drop him on two occassions when Joe had oinked him off. Basically Joe and Jerry are products of Ted who was never certified by Bruce for reasons nobody knows...Ted did have a lot of training time with Bruce but compared to Dan... Well Dan was the man then and still is now...Taky certified nobody, at least up to 1993. From that point he may have as Linda, Bruce's wife wanted to start the Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do Nucleus. This meant they needed Instructors and the push was on. Beasly has simply angered many people including Paul and if it were 10 years ago Paul would have flown out to see him already. Today he has mellowed. Jerry has done a lot of attempted damage to subtley undermind Dan Inosanto. This is where I get a little upset beacuse I read Jerry's invitation to "feel the sting of his straight blast" if anyone didn't believe him....I really would love to feel that sting. I think it all comes down to one thing...Giving Dan Inosanto the respect he deserves. To try to discredit him to make him (Jerry) look good is very dangerous... But the part that bites me the most is a "college course" ...PLEASE.....how many people has he given this bull too? how many have bought it? it takes so much from those of us who have worked under a legitimate line to teach what JKD and FMA's influx into it was/is really about.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2005)

I have no idea what the facts of the matter are on this issue considering Joe Lewis, whom I certainly respect.

But questions over Mr. Beasley's dealings are not new--though again, I have no first-hand knowledge of any of this.

I have a lot of respect for *IFAJKD* and *cthulhu*. If one or both of them were mistaken, though, please post correct info.! It sounds as though you are in a position to know what happened. That's great. But I think you're taking as a smear campaign what was just an Internet discussion.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 19, 2005)

I merely agreed with some of the viewpoints IFAJKD made, particularly in regards to how some people were using JKD as a marketing tool, and what they were actually marketing.

Joe Lewis's martial arts achievements are considerable, particularly in the early days of tournament sparring and the genesis of what would become kickboxing.

Perhaps it was IFAJKD's JKD lineage that caused him to have such strong views on the matter.  I don't know, I ain't him.  I'm just someone who agreed with some of what he had to say.  Some don't.  It happens. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it either way.

Cthulhu


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 19, 2005)

Aikia said:
			
		

> IFAJKD,
> I have read several threads where you have gone out of your way to refer to me in a disrepectful manner. I attempted to reply to a thread regarding OJKD/JKDC in which you found it necessary to involve my name. The topic was locked. The site manager advised me to start a new thread. So, tell me how you concluded that I was a threat to you. Have you ever met me or worked with me? I have now posted information on the forum. I sent you a personal e-mail but you have not responded. IFYJKD who are you?
> Jerry Beasley,Ed.D.
> 
> ...


 
My two cents: given the amount of time that has passed, let the quarrel go. You have more than enough credentials and experience to stand on. Serious individuals will look into your own record and not take an internet poster's word, right or wrong, for gospel.

As I see that you hold high rank in TKD, how about a thread on applying JKD concepts to TKD sparring (or regular kickboxing), or something of that nature? I would be interested


----------



## jukado1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr. Randall:  The principals/concepts of JKD apply to any form of fighting, Principles such as independent movement, Angles of attack, control of distance, Set point control, ETC.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> how about a thread on applying JKD concepts to TKD sparring


 
That could be interesting! See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9949


----------

